# Southern Corncakes W/Corn and Bacon



## msmofet (Apr 5, 2009)

Southern Corncakes W/ Corn and Bacon

1 egg
1 1/4 cups milk 
1/2 tsp. baking soda
1 tsp. baking powder
3/4 cup cornmeal
1 1/4 cups flour - less 1 TBSP. ( a bit more if needed to make batter thick )
1 TBSP. Wheat germ
1 tsp. sugar
2 TBSP. melted butter
1/2 tsp. salt
1 can corn drained
Bacon - fried , drained, and chopped
Vanilla - to taste

Mix dry ingredients together in small bowl. Mix wet ingredients in large bowl. Add dry to wet and stir just to combine. Add corn and bacon to batter. *DO NOT OVER MIX (it will be lumpy)*. Add extra flour if needed to make a thick batter. If batter is to thick thin with milk. Serve with your favorite toppings: butter, maple syrup, fruit topping.


----------

